# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  υπνηλια

## alexandros2985

με εχει πιασει τρελη υπνηλια.

----------


## Christina82

γτ? παίρνεις χάπια ή από ψυχολογικά αιτια?

----------


## alexandros2985

ξαναξεκινησα τα χαπια

----------


## Lacrymosa

ποια χαπια ξαναξεκινησες?? μονος σου πηρες την αποφαση η σου το ειπε ο γιατρος??

----------


## alexandros2985

lacrymosa σε συννενοηση με τον γιατρο τα πηρα. τωρα παιρνω aloperidin κ serdolect βασικα και κατι αλλα βοηθητικα

----------


## Lacrymosa

τι αλλα βοηθητικα?? δλδ ποσα παιρνεις συνολο??
κοιτα η υπνηλια ειναι κοινη παρενεργεια των αντιψυχωτικων, ειδικα τωρα που τα ξαναξεκινας ισως ειναι πιο εντονη, αλλα με τον καιρο πιστευω θα υποχωρησει, αλλιως ενημερωσε το γιατρο σου...

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ναι γαμησε τα και γω αλοπεριντιν παιρνω και κοιμαμαι ολη μερα!ποσο παιρνεις;

----------


## carrot

> με εχει πιασει τρελη υπνηλια.


Γιατί το λες όμως;

----------


## alexandros2985

@carrot ετσι, δεν υπαρχει καποιος συγκεκριμενος λογος
@lacrymosa παιρνω επισης akineton κ lexotanil
@σηψη παιρνω 15 mg

----------


## ανεμος

> με εχει πιασει τρελη υπνηλια.



εχει να κανει και με την ζεστη ως επισης!!

----------


## alexandros2985

xjxjwsxgvwgxvhxv

----------


## pythagoras23

ποσο καπνιζεις με τα αλοπεριντιν???

----------


## Lacrymosa

παιδια εγω απο χτες παιρνω αμπιλιφαι, ταβορ, λαμικταλ, ζαναξ κ ειμαι τυφλα στη νυστα, δεν βλεπω μπροστα μου, τρομερη υνηλια, δεν παλευεται, αλλα προσπαθω, ειναι κ η ζεστη σιγουρα που παιζει ρολο, αλλα κλεινουν τα ματια μου ζζζζααααατττττττττ

----------

